# arowana fish and large agressive cichlids



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone ever mix arowanas with red devils, dovis, trimacs, red terrors etc..? If so do they get along?

Can arowanas hold their own with cichlids?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, but tank size is everything. You've got to provide enough swim space for the aro and provide enough space for territories for the cichlids. In the long run a massive tank is required just for the aro.. Aros usually will not fight back with a cichlid, they just flee. I'm not saying it can't be done, just consider the tank space needed. I'd say at a minimum something with the foot print of 10'x3' and a bit tall to give the aro the swim space should do it. something in the 3' tall range would work :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with everything TFG said, but there is an exception. Jardini aro. They do not do well with tankmates and usually need to be kept alone. 8)


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

do jardini pick on other fish?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

poison1981 said:


> do jardini pick on other fish?


They kill other fish. In some cases, close to a dovii temperament.


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

wow never seen one bite another fish b4! Do they have strong teeth?


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

no way it could kill an rd or a jaguar could it?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

artemis1 said:


> poison1981 said:
> 
> 
> > do jardini pick on other fish?
> ...


that said, I have seen photos of a "school" of jardini's

http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12089


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

they look so fragile i cant see how they could kill another fish other then by swallowing it whole? Could never see one hurting or doing anything to a large Cichlid. I always saw them as dither fish like a tinfoil barb or bala shark just with a bigger mouth!


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

They do have super sharp teeth. You'll know when you get bitten by one  Or see a 2 incher bite the fins off 10 silver dollars it was kept with(Luckily they survived without serious damage)

Ted


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are babies though, my friend
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=23838


----------

